# Eclipse 3.4 ist da!



## Oliver Gierke (25. Juni 2008)

http://www.eclipse.org 

REINHAUN!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hier das New and Noteworthy von 3.4:
http://ganymede-mirror1.eclipse.org....4-200806172000/whatsnew3.4/eclipse-news.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## JavaEngel (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr beiden,

gerade hab ich euren Beitrag gelesen und mich daraufhin hier angemeldet! 

Ich bräuchte da mal das deutsche LanguagePack für das oben genannte Eclipse. 
Im Internet habe ich erfahren, dass man das die Metadaten des LanguagePack (von der älteren Version) zu der neueren Version einfach kompatibel machen muss. Soll ganz einfach sein. Ich bekomm es aber einfach nicht hin 

Was soll ich nun tun?


----------



## Oliver Gierke (30. Juli 2008)

Mein Tipp: Eclipse auf English nutzen. Zum Programmieren kommst du eh nicht darum herum dir English mehr und mehr anzueignen. Zum anderen wirst du sicherlich irre, wenn du versucht irgendwelche Tutorials nachzuvollziehen, und dann nach den deutschen Menüpunkten zu suchen, die gemeint sind.

Ein internationalisiertes Eclipse (als IDE) ist IMHO das letzte was jemand braucht.

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## JavaEngel (30. Juli 2008)

naja, das weiß ich auch alles und ich bin keine Programmieranfänger.  

Aber für eine Schulung (V2B) bräuchte ich es eigentlich schon ;-)


----------



## Oliver Gierke (31. Juli 2008)

Wenn du kein Programmieranfänger bist, wieso benötigst du dann eine V2B Eclipse Schulung? Und die arbeiten doch hoffentlich nicht mit einer lokalisierten Eclipsedistro, oder?

REINHAUN!


----------



## JavaEngel (31. Juli 2008)

Ein Freund (Studienanfänger) hat sich einige der Videos angeschaut. Er fängt gerad an Eclipse als IDE zu verwenden. Vorher hatte er den JavaEditor. Da ich seit längerem mit Eclipse 3.2 arbeite, hat er mich gefragt ob ich ihm für die neuste Version ein LanguagePack besorgen könnte. Er habe arge Schwierigkeiten, da er sich überfordert fühlt. Ich hab Recherchiert und bin auf eine mögliche Lösung gekommen. Das mit den Metainformationen. Dies will bei mir aber nicht funktionieren.


Ich hatte mehr Hilfe von euch erwartet


----------



## JavaEngel (4. August 2008)

schade


----------

